# Can you be a leader?



## Blackadder1916 (16 Mar 2017)

https://archive.org/details/CVAN_MI-272

While I did CFOCS a few years after this, it does evoke familiar memories.


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Mar 2017)

Wonder why it showed them falling in for PT in front of the FETS TQ3 shacks.


----------



## ueo (18 Mar 2017)

Last class of 1969, lived in both the h huts and the BB. But generally followed this model. As a funny aside, the students beat the staff back on the E&E ex. Local expertise provided by a candidate from the area and his family. The shite hit the fan over that.


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Mar 2017)

ueo said:
			
		

> Last class of 1969, lived in both the h huts and the BB. But generally followed this model. As a funny aside, the students beat the staff back on the E&E ex. Local expertise provided by a candidate from the area and his family. The shite hit the fan over that.



On our Phase One OCP Course in Shilo in 1960, we were taken on a early Saturday morning E&E exercise that dumped us off near Portage. In this case the course staff had not involved the locals, but one of our course went to the local radio station and got on the air live. He asked for help and we were picked up by a 3-ton stake that drove all of us to the main gate of Shilo. We were back before the course staff, who were too embarrassed to do more than rant.


----------



## chrisf (18 Mar 2017)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> https://archive.org/details/CVAN_MI-272
> 
> While I did CFOCS a few years after this, it does evoke familiar memories.



4:15, what's up with the lump in the back of their helmet covers?


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Mar 2017)

Without viewing, probably the small version of the shell dressing.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Mar 2017)

Not a Sig Op said:
			
		

> 4:15, what's up with the lump in the back of their helmet covers?



R62 is correct - sort of. That's where we use to keep our "Dressing, Field, Large, Ea =1".  :nod:


----------



## Gunner98 (18 Mar 2017)

I missed the mountain ops training as I went through Cornwallis for officer training in 1983.  Interesting to see Blue Jays cap from inaugural season (at 5:30) and the ineffective use of gas masks in the scene involving extraction through smoke (6:40), little did they know that they were poisoning troops.


----------



## OldTanker (18 Mar 2017)

Great video, brought back many memories. I did BOTC 7402 in Chilliwack. I even recognized some of the staff who were still there when this video was made. Aluminum mess tins, caps ridiculous, bell-bottomed pants. Ugh. But probably some of the best training I did in the CF. And that despite the generic, non-element-identifying uniforms!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Mar 2017)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> I missed the mountain ops training as I went through Cornwallis for officer training in 1983.  Interesting to see Blue Jays cap from inaugural season (at 5:30) and the ineffective use of gas masks in the scene involving extraction through smoke (6:40), little did they know that they were poisoning troops.



You didn't miss much "mountain ops" training.  I don't know how much mountaineering happened in 1977, but by the early/mid 1980s the mountaineering portion was little more than seen in the film.  A scramble up a hill trail that had an already in place rope assist and then a rappel down a cliff face.  Of course, it was a bit more than the height of a tower, IIRC, it was something around 160 feet.  A couple of us (OCTP(M) types who had already done basic mnt ops) went down Aussie style in a race against one of the crse officers (PPCLI with a Ranger tab).


----------

